# Tonga’s Broken Internet Cable



## mosaix (Jan 24, 2022)

The undersea cable was broken by the recent volcanic eruption. 

Some interesting info of how it’s going to be repaired. More straightforward than I thought. 









						How will Tonga's broken internet cable be mended?
					

What does its breakage tell us about the problems of getting coverage to remote areas?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 24, 2022)

Interesting.
I'm assuming there is a typo in the  49,889km (31,000miles) for the cable to Tonga. As the cable repair ship that covers the area looks after  50,000km (31,000 miles) of cable. Even so... ~4.99k is a lot of extension leads!!!


----------



## StilLearning (Jan 31, 2022)

CupofJoe said:


> Interesting.
> I'm assuming there is a typo in the  49,889km (31,000miles) for the cable to Tonga. As the cable repair ship that covers the area looks after  50,000km (31,000 miles) of cable. Even so... ~4.99k is a lot of extension leads!!!


It says the 49, 889 km of cable 'serves the south pacific', which I read as being the total length of all the internet cable serving the south Pacific region, rather than just Tonga.


----------

